# 90 degrees woo hoo!



## ChiKat (May 30, 2011)

It's nice and hot out today! And yesterday it was pouring rain so today it's pretty humid- perfect tort weather!






















The water is from me pouring water on him 




















See ya!


----------



## dmarcus (May 30, 2011)

I love the far away pics, put's there size in perspective. Very good photos.. It's 91 here with a feel like temp of 97...Hot hot hot..


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2011)

Congratulations!

I think Nelson is to Russians what RV is to sulcatas.

He is just gorgeous. Seriously the most attractive Russian I've ever seen. He must be lovin' that sunshine.


----------



## ChiKat (May 30, 2011)

Right now it's 90 but it says it feels like 95. There's a breeze though, otherwise it would be almost unbearable! 
Thank you Tom, that's very nice of you to say


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2011)

Well I'm no Russian expert, but most of them don't have all that yellow on the shell or skin. Plus he's very healthy looking and well proportioned. And he's got a nice big head. That's a feature I like in tortoises.

Do you know his origin or where in their range all that color comes from?


----------



## ChiKat (May 30, 2011)

I don't know, but I will email the breeders (Robert/Trish from Fl) and ask!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 30, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## DeanS (May 30, 2011)

That is one cute Russian...and so is Mila Kunis (Sorry...had to throw that in)


----------



## Isa (May 30, 2011)

I love your little Nelson, he is a beautiful RT  I am sure he had an amazing time outside. Thanks for sharing the beautiful pics with us


----------



## ChiKat (May 30, 2011)

Tom said:


> Do you know his origin or where in their range all that color comes from?



The breeder said the adults in her breeding colony originated from Uzbekistan. I asked if she has any pictures available of the adults- I'm very curious to see what they look like!


----------



## Jacob (May 30, 2011)

He Looks Great!


----------



## Zouave (May 30, 2011)

Gorgeous! Just stunning! <3


----------



## Candy (May 30, 2011)

Way to go Nelson. He sure likes the camera doesn't he? Wow I was looking at the pictures of him on the cement, wasn't it too hot? Did he burn his little toes? I hope not. He is adorable Katie. You should be so proud of him.  Wow does he pee a lot.


----------



## DixieParadise (May 30, 2011)

What a great lawn you have. It gets too damn hot here in Texas that we have to conserve on water...so most lawns suffer. I know mine does. Nice to see a lush green lawn.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 30, 2011)

Awww he is so cute!


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know his origin or where in their range all that color comes from?
> ...



Thanks for the info. I wouldn't mind having a herd of those out here someday soon.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 30, 2011)

Gorgeous russian! Your's is nice and dark patterned like mine. I have not seen another like that until now.

Beauty.


----------



## Neal (May 30, 2011)

He looks big for 2 years old. Cool!


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2011)

SnakeyeZ said:


> Gorgeous russian! Your's is nice and dark patterned like mine. I have not seen another like that until now.
> 
> Beauty.



Lets see a thread with some pics of yours Rich. I might have to get into Russians if I can find a source with ones that look like this.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 31, 2011)

Nelson doesn't seem to mind the humidity, does he?


----------



## ChiKat (May 31, 2011)

He is pretty big for a 2-year old! Right around 4 inches.
The puddle is from water I poured on him, not pee 

I have pictures of his parents, I'll post them when I get a chance.


----------



## Fernando (May 31, 2011)

Great photos! Nelson is looking good!


----------

